# Thefts at Greenup Dam



## yarmo (May 10, 2011)

A couple of people that I know have recently had their vehicles broken into while fishing on the Ohio side of the Greenup dam. In one case, a girl had left one of her windows cracked so that the tip of her rod could stick out, due to it being too long to fit into her car. While she was fishing, someone broke into her car and stole the rod and reel, plus her purse and other belongings.

I hate to see this happening on so many levels. As many regulars can attest, we try to be a good bunch of people down there, with a good "honor system" established. We all try to look out for each other, and each other's gear/possessions. Now we have to worry about what's going on in the parking lot while we are trying to fish. There was a time when I wouldn't think twice about leaving my truck unlocked, leaving extra gear in the back of it, or if I decided to move downriver/upriver a little, leaving my gear sitting on the riverbank. Now, I'm not so sure. I will definately be locking my truck and not leaving anything in it.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Really sorry to hear that it happened. Hopefully it was just something random. But it is a great bunch of folks to fish with and I have left gear on the deck and walked all the way down to the Sauger hole. Sounds to me like the crowd trying to get shiners with a 3/8 shad net. There were so many people there this weekend, if that's when it happened, it looked like Walmart on the 1st. Now that you've posted this Yarmo, we will be on guard. We used to have a deputy make an appearance occasionally and maybe that can start happening again.


----------



## yarmo (May 10, 2011)

I hope it was random, too. And as I said, I have only heard of things being swiped is from vehicles in the parking lot. I haven't heard of any river bank thievery, and hopefully we never will.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Maybe it would be good to check with damn and see if they have any camera viewing the parking lot.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Good idea. I know they have cameras pointed toward the fishing area but don't know about the lot. Thanks Catfisherhunterjames


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

yarmo said:


> I hope it was random, too. And as I said, I have only heard of things being swiped is from vehicles in the parking lot. I haven't heard of any river bank thievery, and hopefully we never will.


 I lost a rod & reel there last week but that was my bad. First time in 18 or so years


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Worth a shot. I was down their yesterday to get some bait for cats and I hate keep looking to make sure no one is messing with my stuff. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Still plenty of skipjacks. Hard to get lures under them to catch any bass


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

I maybe down tomorrow just to fish and have some good old fun. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

lots of break ins down at the boat ramp last yr., maybe instead of putting a sheriff boat out in the middle of the river harassing fisherman for being to close to the dam they could actually do some good and patrol the parking lots, oops I forgot that makes to much sense. they would rather make up stupid rules so they can embezzle more cash from the working man. what the @#$%^&^^ was I thinking


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

there are definitely cameras there. on the ohio side they can see from the upper deck to the beach(sand bar) with no problem. checking with them is a great idea. also when squirrel caught the asian carp rick took it home. the folks from the watercraft office was waiting for him when he left. they wanted to measure it and take some samples. so they knew the fish was caught and when rick walked up the hill to leave. someone could have seen something. hope this is the last of this nonsense!!


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Adams county is a bad place to have anything of any value that doesn't have a set of eyes on it. Adams county is also the poorest county in Ohio and one of the poorest in the USA. Bad bunch all up and down the river . Manchester to Portsmouth is the Meth capital of the USA. Kids are going without anything to eat due to their parents selling food stamps for drug money. So it doesn't surprise me they are breaking into cars at Greenup . They have broke into my place 4 times .


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I was there about two weeks ago fishing when the water was way up. There was a guy who had his jeep broken into in the parking lot. Ripped up his center console and took his gps, and a few other things. After reading this, it seems that this is happing quite often. What has the world come to when you can't even go fishing for a few hours, and then have to look behind your back to make sure you vehicle is not being broken into.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Like most have said, it wasn't a problem until lately. Was even better when the rest area was open. Now maybe since this is out in the open, everyone will keep a closer eye out.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

It is easy to spot them . Old beat up car or truck or mini van no teeth weigh about 110 tattoos all over their body, hair and body haven't seen water or soap in months. The last one I caught stealing from my place was cooking the meth in the mini van he drove to my place, he looked like something out of a ZOMBIE movie.


----------

